# FAC - Sept. '11



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's early in the wee hours of Sept. 1st and I'm awake getting things ready to go down to visit with Callie. I wanted to thank WIHH for posting the last months FAC. And thank you GAM and WIHH for keeping the parties to a low din while I was busy with other things :hrm:

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). This is where we come together to to talk about everything in our lives that may or may not have to do with fibers. If you are a new member or someone who has just been hanging out in the shadows reading. Please take a minute to introduce yourself. We have a lot of new members who have posted recently :clap: It is so exciting to have new people join us. If you have questions feel free to ask them. We can all learn from each other.

Nothing fiber related going on here really. Everything is packed up. I do have my Sonata that I take out on the porch every so often and spin a bit. Of course there was the MFF and that was stupendous. As I said above I'm going down to Callies tomorrow and of course we will play with fibers. I'll try to remember to take pictures.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

This morning I'm going with my daughter to the market at St. Jacob's to buy tomatoes for canning. 

We haven't done much canning yet, just peaches and salsa and one batch of basic tomato sauce. My freezer is full of pesto, bell peppers and the raspberries we didn't have time to make into jam. It seems to have been easier to do the freezing than canning lately. I really appreciate having one daughter nearby to be a canning partner. It makes it seem much more fun and less work. My other daughters are envious as they can only get in on the occasional weekend when they drive over to can.

I finally got back working on he sweater I promised another daughter for her birthday in August. It just got too hot to knit the wool angora mix. Every time I picked it up I couldn't bear knitting more than a row. Now I am done both sleeves and the body is about 3/4 done.

I have 2 grey/black fleeces on the porch waiting for washing. I like to put them outside to dry, so I guess I need to get it done while we still have reasonably long drying days.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm cleaning house this morning! Pictures? Pictures?????

I'm done with canning tomatoes. I'm sick of them. 30 qts of salsa, 20 of just plain tomatoes - not doing sauce this year. Anyone want a garden full of tomatoes? Wish I had a DD around to share the fun! Hopefully, when they get out of college more will move closer to us.

I reinforced fences between rams and ewes this week and Dh and I had an early morning date this morning raiding the chicken coop. It isn't easy picking keepers in the dark! LOL!!! You know he loves you if he will get out of bed before dawn and hold a bag for you to stuff chickens into.

I'm trying to get bread made so Marchie and I can try some of this year's jam. ARG!!!! Gotta get back to cleaning!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie I promise you a clean house is not something will care about, really. Fresh bread and homemade jam on the other hand, oh yea! I'd be happy to take a few tomatoes off your hands for eating. I have no room for canning, I think I could only fit a jar or two on my counters.

See you soon, it's going to be a scorcher today, 90's.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've gotta get back on track with my knitting. Used to always knit in the evening while watching a little tv. I started a beret the other day when we lost power during Irene. I knit till it got too dark.

Callieslamb I would love to take your tomatoes off you hands but it's just too long a drive for me.:sob: Our garden has totally crapped out this year. If the weather didn't get it, then the chipmunks and bunnies did.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> ...........Callieslamb I would love to take your tomatoes off you hands but it's just too long a drive for me.:sob: Our garden has totally crapped out this year. If the weather didn't get it, then the chipmunks and bunnies did.


I'll be in State College, PA on the 24th.....meet me there! LOL!!! if this is the last of summer...I'm ready! Wahoo! cooler days always give me energy to get things done. 

I'm still cleaning...Marchie might not care...but I DO!!! (it's really not that bad...we can get through the front door). I'm also trying to get some more of the jacob fleeces washed and dried....Borrowed a friend to keep DS busy today. It's so exciting!! I'm gonna have some ANSWERS about what it is I am actually doing with this spinning wheel today!!!!


WIHH- I have the fiber source book and I LOVE it. Dh is ready for me to get come border leister, lincoln or other course fiber so he can learn to make boots!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Enjoy your day Callieslamb and Marchwind. I've done the 7 quarts of tomatoes that can't wait, and now I'm off to work.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Tommyice - so glad you came through Irene relatively unscathed - its nice to have you with us! Love your avatar - buts its kind of hard to tell on accounta its so small - is that a pic of you and your horse?


Yup, that's me and TommyIce. He's gone now. He was 28 years old when he colic'd real bad. I truly miss that horse. The man that gave him to me rescued him from a "mob" stable on Staten Island. He then entered the horse version of the witness protection program and his name was changed to Majestic. When he was TommyIce, he raced at Belmont and took third in his first two races. It's a horrible thing to say but I'm glad he's gone. He would never had made it through Irene. The stable where he lived is under water and covered with fallen trees.

Irene did drop a tree on my roof, but about a cup of tar fixed the damage. We were really lucky. Two blocks away is the Hackensack River and it flooded really bad. Those houses still have water up to their first floor ceilings. My grandparents left us the property I live in (it's a 4 unit apartment building) and old Dutch (my grandfather) gave us a strong building on the highest spot in town. I do have a few cracks in the stucco from the earthquake before Irene, but nothing that can't be fixed with a little caulk and concrete. I thank them every day for putting a roof over my head.

We did lose power for about two days. Not bad though, we have a generator and I stay with Dad. He lives next door. My apartment is all electric. He at least has a gas stove. I did discover two holes in my preps. We didn't have nearly enough chocolate donuts and we need to find something for my dad to do when the electricity is out. Every time I opened a book to read is when he would have to open his mouth to yak. Drove me batty.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Tommyice, so glad you made it through the storm safe. We had just the edge of the rain bands and it was dicey for a day.

Callie, say hey to State College for me -- that's where I grew up and got my undergrad degree. It's much bigger than it was back in those days, but I love that "Happy Valley".


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

This sure is a nice neighborhood! Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchie knows EVERYTHING!!!! I had such a great time. I have met the best people ever on this forum! Marchie was able to teach me more about how to adjust my wheel properly and NOW...I'm not overspinning! It's a miracle. She's the best......

And by the way......SLOW DOWN!!!!! 

Love ya, Marchie. Let's do it again soon!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, Callie! I can assure you I do not know everything, but I do know some. Beginning spinner all have the same problems. The #1 problem is they all want to spin_ fast_, #2 they all want to _kill/strangle_ their fibers

Slow and steady with a light tough. The sheep isn't attached to the fibers any more so there is no reason to hold it like it will run off. Actually Callie has a very light touch  Her wheel is the most interesting wheel I have ever seen. But like most double drive wheels it is touchy. Callie remember if you adjust the tension just the smallest fraction of a turn at a time. You will find that sweet spot and spinning will be a real pleasure rather than a frustrating battle. I know it took WIHH some time to fiddle and find the sweet spot with her one wheel (sorry WIHH I can't remember her name) the one she had made, her first wheel.

I have a few pictures of animals to post but I have to go to bed. Maybe tomorrow.

Callie next time hopefully we can get Susanne and Weever to join us ad maybe we can meet up at my place, where ever that may be.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

PollySC...I'll say hello.

Marchie, I spun up one ball of the green roving I bought at the FF.....it was soo much easier to not over spin it. It's actually soft!!!! Thanks. Now back to real life. Sigh.....


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Callie next time hopefully we can get Susanne and Weever to join us ad maybe we can meet up at my place, where ever that may be.


oh i would love to visit too


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

WIHH, I don't think our weather Gods are listening down here. We were baking at 107 today and you are mentioning 30 degrees. Just wow!

I think I'm just going to quit calling it autumn and call it "Hurricane Season" since that's how we spend many of our autumn months. I was off today and spent most of the day preparing for "Historical flooding of epic proportions" as they are putting it. However, no one can agree on how much that is. LOL The models range from 10"-32". The majority of my home is 24" off the ground but my living room, chef's (DH's) kitchen, storage, garage, sheds and outbuildings are on slabs. We've been in an extreme drought so the ground will be slow to absorb the water since it is so compacted. As long as this storm doesn't intensify to a destructive hurricane I'll be okay.

You know you are addicted to yarn when the first thought that popped in my head was the down time I'd have to knit and crochet this week. LOL


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

ejagno- hope you get it all ready. I can't imagine preparing for that much rain....though as dry as we are, we could use 1/2 of that.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ejagno, you take care, okay?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Let's all keep praying for Marchie to get a house she can stay in for a while. Then she will be situated in the middle of all of us. It was soooo helpful for me to watch someone else spin. I haven't actually ever seen spinning. Marchie sat there and just spun away and I watched how she sat, moved her hands....kept her wheel going.....it was such a help to *JUST WATCH*. 

Watching the weather for all of you today!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> The sheep isn't attached to the fibers any more so there is no reason to hold it like it will run off.


Marchwind, that's the best and funniest description ever ... perfectly describes my first spinning attempts when all I had were a couple of books, a lopsided spindle and a chunk of a batt. If only someone had told me that, I could have loosened my death grip on the precious bit of fiber.

ejagno, we watch all the tropical reports down here too -- that rainmaker looks like it could be rough, stay safe and dry.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> It's early in the wee hours of Sept. 1st and I'm awake getting things ready to go down to visit with Callie. I wanted to thank WIHH for posting the last months FAC. And thank you GAM and WIHH for keeping the parties to a low din while I was busy with other things :hrm:




It's summer, again. 101 the forecast for today. :sob:

This winter, when my energy levels are up to par and the harvest is behind me, I promise to get back to my rowdy, unmanageable old self.

Last week there were some coolish days..... and I discovered the seed stitch.
You know, that stitch is kind of endearing when done with ya'll's toothpicks you knit with.
You should see it in 5-7 strands on 19s.....in bright yellow mohair!! 


Pics upon completion.

I see a budding career in the works, here.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got another place to live YAHOO!!!!!! Bless you all for your nonstop prayers and positive thoughts. I got the email last night when I got home. The little house with the fenced in yard, the one ownd by the young couple. He said I could start moving stuff in anytime I wanted or needed to. What a weight off my shoulders. I'm glad I didn't pay my landlord this months rent, I need it to give to this kid and besides my evil landlord has my first and last months rent already.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

congratulation to the new home. hopefully for a longer time 
how nice to have fenced in yard for the dogs. is it far from where you are now?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I wish I could teleport myself up there and help you move all your stuff RIGHT NOW so you can be done with this for awhile.

What wonderful news that you finally will have a place to be. Yay!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Great news! So glad to hear...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! It is good news. I'll be less than 10 minutes away from work :bow: I drove by the place after work today. What is funny; one of the cross roads is March, lol!

So hopefully soon I will be able to host you all at my house to sit and spin or kit or crochet or just plain chat.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchie, I am so glad you found a good place and got it! And how cool to have a street with your HT name on it!

My loving son came last night, to help me with Fall garden tasks I can't do by myself. I go by meterological seasons, so Fall began on the 1st for me. The US is one of the few countries that goes by astronomical seasons instead, which has Fall coming another 3 weeks later.

Honey has cooked down, strained, and is now canning tomato soup base to which you add butter and cream or milk and etc, later. We finally got a decently large harvest of the heirlooms to can some. 

We dug up a 35-40 foot row of mixed varieties of taters, and it was like Xmas, not knowing what color we would dig up next. This was from seed taters I had saved from the year before. We still have more to dig up.

Then my son weed-whacked a huge area of tall weeds around the rhubarb, raspberries, and chokeberries. It is so nice to now have full access to soon pick the Fall raspberries!

I washed some wool and I think I felted it some, but it isn't ruined. I want to start a new knitting project but am forcing myself to finish a "harf", a hat-scarf in one, from angora/merino yarn I spun 20 years ago back when I still had angora rabbits. It is fawn angora with nubs in fine, dark brown corrie-merino wool. So soft!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You all are probably sick of hereing about this now but here is the Craig's Listing for the house I'm renting, it has pictures. http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/apa/2569553255.html


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that looks very cozy. aaaand a possible fiber room in the basement. how cool is that


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

What a cute house! It looks very welcoming.

I've been canning and canning but not doing anything with fiber. I've been down in the dumps lately. Somebody's loose dog got through my fence and slaughtered every last sheep in my little flock. I found the section of fence that it forced a small gap through but don't know if I have the heart to get more sheep anytime soon. My husband saw a roaming pit bull moving along our fenceline early this morning. It saw my dogs and didn't try to get in, but I fear it will be back. It had a collar but I don't know whose dog it is.

I had had some of those ewes for years and just feel sick about not protecting them better.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

The house looks great! I hope you love it there! I have jury duty this week and am traveling to Mo for funeral on Fri-Sun....but the next week I can come and help! With my truck!! Do we need a trailer? I have one of those too - but I'm not good a backing it UP!!!! 

Busy day today shopping for clothes for someone else. Shopping is not my favorite thing. 

Glad to hear some of you are getting your fall gardens in and the spring ones harvested. I hope the weather gets better for us all! 100 is just too hot!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh Ajaxlucy, how heartbreaking! I am so, so sorry for your loss.

Things here are about the usual for this time of year - the kids are starting school again (my stepkids go to public school, my son homeschools via 'virtual school' so I don't teach him, but he's here at home and schools online) ... can't believe my boy is in grade 10! 

I've been dehydrating the cheap veggies I find at the grocery store - green peppers that were discounted because they were on their last legs, corn in the same condition, etc. I was given the opportunity to harvest all the crabapples we wanted from a city dweller's tree and we got 3 laundry baskets full - so I have a lot of jelly, syrup to make juice, and plain juice! I discovered that if you add a cut up peach or apricot or some blueberries to the juice as you boil it up with the sugar, you get a lovely almost-jelly-almost-jam thing, and the flavour of the 'expensive fruit' really gets stretched this way! Turned out great, and now I have enough to share for gifts and so on - always good when money's tight.

The garden wasn't a fabulous success, but it's better than I thought it might be with all the rain and cold we had, and it seems that the work I did getting the quackgrass under control was more successful than I had dared to hope. Still needs regular attention of course, but there are whole sections that are weed free, and that is a first!

Got lots of projects on the knitting needles, went to a fibre retreat and learned more about skirting/sorting fleece and blending with hand cards, so I'm sure I will play with that more this winter. Soon it'll be time for fall shearing of the sheep, and I am busy with the vat washing fleeces - gotta get that done before the cold comes and we're stuck washing in hot water!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

That house is downright cute!

Here in Central Texas we must have had a cold front come through that I didn't know about. Friday it only got up into the upper 90's. And by the middle of next week they are forecasting the high to be in the upper 80's.

Man! I wish we'd get some of that rain! All the lakes are wa-a-a-y down. I drive over a couple of creek/mini rivers on the way to work and they are completely dried up. The nice thing is that the city's code enforcement officers aren't handing out warnings for not watering your yard. I've gotten one of those before. I told them that when the city starts paying my water bill...I'd worry about watering my yard.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, ajaxlucy, I'm so sorry about your sheep! What an awful thing to have happen! I have fear about that every time someone gets a dog. We've worked with a couple of neighbors A LONG time about the fact that occasionally their dogs get loose and come visiting. They don't have the dogs anymore (I guess they got tired of us calling them each and every time their dogs got out and they were basically reasonable people).

In our neck of the woods, a dog owner can be held liable for the loss of livestock.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Marchwind -- that house already looks like a home. I wish you all the best and loads of happiness there.

Ajaxlucy -- how tragic. I'm sorry for the loss of your sheep. Can you call animal control about that dog?

I'll be spending Labor Day sewing. I've several patterns that need adjustments and some all ready cut out that need sewing up.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

ajaxlucy what a nightmare. i am so sorry for the loss of your sheep. did you report the incident to the police? hope the owner of the dog can be found and at least compensate for your loss.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

AjaxLucy how horrible! I've had stray dogs come in a take out a whole coop full of chickens. I bet that is nothing compared to your sweet sheep. Just horrible! Sending you healing thoughts so your heart heals up soon and you will feel like getting more sheep. Will your sheriff deal with the pitbull and it's owner? Big hugs.

So much canning going on, I am envious. I did get sent home with a beautiful jar of fresh jam and a bag of tomatoes, and a loaf of bread. Guess what I've eaten for dinner the last few nights 

I picked up the keys today :bouncy: I met Jennifer, the wife, she is fabulous. We tried the keys in all the locks and the back door has a dog door on it (I hadn't noticed before). She asked if I wanted them to get a bigger dog door so my dogs could use it. How sweet is that :kiss: I can move stuff in anytime. I'll load my car up tonight and get stuff over there after work.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been laying low today, crocheting a chunky cowl out of naturally dyed dijon mustard colored wool (we used coffee, if I remember right) for my college daughter. She wanted something big enough to pull up over her head as a hood when it's bitter cold. 

DH is cranking socks--he sold four pair at the farmers' market yesterday, so we know that the rush is coming. Crank, man, crank!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It was much cooler today. I'm soooo glad! We have had grandkids all weekend and have about 100 people coming for a BBQ tomorrow....YIKES!! I guess I'll spend the morning cleaning house again!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It was so nice waking up this morning and feeling the chill. I wore a sweatshirt when took the dogs for a walk and I was still a bit chilly, ahhhhhh!

I took a load of boxes to the new house yesterday and I have another load today. I think this will work pretty well.


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi ladies can I join your club?

I'm currently spinning my first yarn on a drop spindle. And I am knitting a smock by debbie bliss.

I homeschool 3 children and have a new baby. Normally I have a garden, but this year I am just growing weeds. And normally I have a flock of chickens and various forms of poultry, but a predator has devoured all and I haven't replaced them because of the new baby. And I also have a herd of goats.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome, Iluvboers! Just a warning--a few of us "ladies" are actually gents. Hard to tell from the forum names sometimes. The gents are fiber folk, too, so it's all good. 

Had to laugh about the "growing weeds" comment. Babies are enough work by themselves. I'm sorry about the predator/poultry problem.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Iluvboers, you're a busy Mom. I quite a crop of weeds myself but don't have a good excuse like a new baby. I'm getting my winter garden ready and my coops are full of chickens right now, but lots of us have had predator heartaches, so we understand.

Welcome and keep us updated on your projects.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Iluvboers! I am so glad you want to join our group. We have a great group of people here, very helpful if you need anything. All you have to do is ask. I love Debby Bliss, looking at her pattern books makes me smile, she had the cutest models. What fiber are you spinning on your drop spindle? Can't wait to see what you're making.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, typed a big ol long reply on here and the stupid computer messed up.:sob:

So - here is the Readers' Digest version -

Lucy - So so sorry about your babies! I know that is hard for you.

Welcome Iluvboers! I bet you add sheep to your herd soon.

March - Congrats!!! So happy you have what seems to be heaven sent in a home. (cute too!)

Otherwise - finished a lace scarf for DD, just need to weave in ends and then I am wondering if there is any point to block cotton? Won't it still be sorta saggy/droopy?

I'm itching to wash some fleece up, but the creek and well both are dry. :sob: So, we have very limited water to work with. I have to wait.

Pondering what to knit next, I just can't decide. DD wants fingerless long gloves with one cable up the length. Haven't found a pattern yet. (or yarn)
But I have some wonderful lace yarn begging to be a shawl. Maybe it needs to be next. And then, I'm itching to make some socks. 

We have otherwise been keeping a tight eye on all the fires. At times we are surrounded. So far the closest has been 9 miles. It moved the other direction. And let me tell you, there are way more fires than you hear about. Tons of little ones here and there. You can't hardly drive 5 miles without seeing burned places. Makes me realllllll nervous.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ Do you have an evacuation plan for you and your animals? If not please make one. You never know when you will need one.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My plan is lame. :awh: I explained it on the lost post - so here goes....

We don't have a stock trailer. (I know, stupid move!) I have 8 goats and 3 shetland wethers. 3 of the goats are excellent milkers, one buck and others are kids coming up. 3 pyrs, 2 muts, 3 cats, lots of chickens and ducks. 

We live in a mobile home, and it was just paid off in May. We live in the woods, I mean IN the woods. Lots of (dead) pine trees, sweetgum, oak, ellum...
And the majority are very dead or dying. 
The excessive heat/drought has totally dried up our spring fed creek, and well. We are also about a mile up off the hwy, atop the highest hill out here.

ok, so, now you know all the particulars. I do have a 'cage' that DS and I built to go on the back of my pickup for hauling a few goats around. We have figured we could get most and maybe all of them in there. They would be packed, but in there. The sheep are so skiddish, they have not tamed well at all. I am worried we won't be able to catch them if we need to. So I keep toying with the idea of turning them loose if I can't catch them. Lots of folks have been blasted for that, but if you have a choice between your animal burned up in a contained are, possibly hurting/killing itself trying to get out or letting it run and take a chance, what do you do?

I tell ya, this is really stressing me out. And then yesterday my mom calls me in a panic. She is on about 5 bp meds, blood thinners and had a stroke just last year. Now I'm stressed about her stroking out over me and my sister out here! 

My sister is about 30 miles south/west of me, and last I talked to her today they were evacuating about 4 or 5 miles from her house. But the fire seemed to be moving away from her.

Ohhh, I am rambling! :smack

I told a friend that I am about to start fasting and praying harder for rain.
I don't know if we are all gonna make it out safe.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

MamaJ, I'll join you in the praying part, though I'm not a big fan of fasting. Keep us updated, okay?


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I spent yesterday scrubbing cupboards and dumping food that was infested with grain moths. Lots of fun! I still have the highest ones to go. I got lax and didn't have everything in mason jars or thick plastic boxes. It is a real pain and it was sad to see all the whole foods going to the sheep.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I hate when that happens! Good luck in the clean up Sheepish. Those little guys get in everywhere. I've even found them under the lids of jars in the tracks between the lid and the jar. My Mom always put a bay leaf in with flour, rice and other whole grains to keep them out. I'm not sure if it really works but I haven't had a problem in years.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Iluvboers said:


> Hi ladies can I join your club?
> 
> I'm currently spinning my first yarn on a drop spindle. And I am knitting a smock by debbie bliss.
> 
> I homeschool 3 children and have a new baby. Normally I have a garden, but this year I am just growing weeds. And normally I have a flock of chickens and various forms of poultry, but a predator has devoured all and I haven't replaced them because of the new baby. And I also have a herd of goats.


Take good care of those goats!!
....aaaannd...... don't let those weeds boss you around. Plow those down for green manure.

Did you know that predators make great compost ?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MamaJ....If I were in your family's predicament, I'd be making a point to keep dead brush and wood cleaned up as far out from the house as possible, and I'd be discing in any weedy or grass growth besides that. 
What are you currently doing for water ?


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

@Marchwind I think the fiber is Merino, I bought it with the drop spindle 10yrs ago. I was not able to work the drop spindle. And after multiple moves it got lost in junk. I dug it out last spring. And miracle of miracles I am able to work it now. I have to say that you tube and the park and drive method helped me enormously. There was no you tube 10 yrs ago. And I don't even need the park and drive method anymore. I will need much help after this rolag is spun up. I'm not sure of how to process things afterward, but I do have some ideas.

@Forerunner I had weed wacked half my garden shortly before the weeds were about to go to seed and then I tilled them in. Sadly before I finished weed-wacking I ran out of that plastic string. Well, my husbands company sent him to England for the summer. Normally he threads the machine for me. And while I'm perfectly capable, I found it more satisfying to throw up my hands and give a sour face.:grump:

So, now that everything has gone to seed, I'm working on clipping it. I'm planning on watering for a couple weeks and then tilling in and planting a cover crop. I'm hoping some weeds will sprout before I till. The question is do they know its fall? I think they might just stay dormant until next year.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Mamaj you are in our prayers for sure. I do hope that nasty fire stays away. 
Nothing going on here but school school, school, and a little spinning. We are supposed to go camping this weekend an I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Today I move two loads of boxes in my little car. I took a different dog with me each time so they could see the place. You should have seen them when I opened the back door and just let them go. They ran and played and almost jumped for joy at being able to run free again. I wished I had my camera and shot a little movie to show you. It was pure joy!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey guys, I haven't read the whole thread, but just want to stop in and let you know I'm better and back to my old self! Woo Hoo! just in time for knitting season 

Thank you for all the encouragement, thoughts and prayers when I was really sick. You've no idea how much they meant to me. 

Love to you all,

Pauline


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!! Yay Pauline :nanner: Check out the KAL we will be starting soon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Alright Pigeon for being back to your old self!!

Marchie, did I miss that you found/settled on a new place??

Gearing up for more corn canning.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Must have Cyndi. It a few minutes from work with a fenced in yard for the dogs.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> MamaJ....If I were in your family's predicament, I'd be making a point to keep dead brush and wood cleaned up as far out from the house as possible, and I'd be discing in any weedy or grass growth besides that.
> What are you currently doing for water ?


We have a lot of stuff raked and moved out. Haven't been able to burn in months, so there is a lot of dead brush piled in the far reaches waiting for the ban to be lifted. Leaves are rampant, falling from the trees already. For water right now we are hauling a 55 gal drum and 3 smaller ones from town full of water. Drinking water is hauled in gal jugs. If we drink it we run it through our Big Berky. Washing the old way - boil a little water and do what needs doin, whether it is dishes or bodies. lol!
Watering all the animals is tough and time consuming. If fire comes up our hill we are just in a world of hurt.

I guess it is fortunate that there is no grass. Everything is dust right now.

Thnx for the prayers! They are coveted. We woke up in the middle of the night smelling smoke, it was scary. Seems it had just settled down on everything after dark. It cleared by about noon today.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL WIHH!!!! :hysterical: I can see CF and his expression now :shocked: He is such a Minnesotian. Do you think he knew what he was getting himself into before he married you :hrm: You will keep him young that's for sure. I am glad he hasn't dampened your spirit.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Pigeon Lady, I'm so glad to hear you're doing better! Yay, you!

MamaJ - if the fire comes, you go right ahead and open the gate and let those sheepies fend for themselves if you can't get 'em in the trailer. Around here, that would be considered the *only* acceptable thing to do and nobody would give you grief over it. If the fire gets close enough, the animals will just hurt themselves working their way through the fences anyway, might as well save them the injury and just let their instincts guide them. Here's hoping you never have to do it!

Things here are pretty ordinary for fall, I suppose. We had a very wet summer but it's dried up the last few weeks and is supposed to stay dry for another month or so. This is awesome for harvest - they can finally get the hay and grain in - but it's likely to keep on just long enough to give us some wildfire risk. Shouldn't be too bad as we had such a soggy summer, but you just know there'll be a fire or two later on when it's this hot.

In fibre news, I finished another Chinook shawl (I *love* that pattern), this time out of a Lorna's Laces Bulky. Very soft. I was given some lovely brown merino top and I've been carding it together with some black alpaca I had here - the alpaca is fairly short staple and was really hard for me to spin, so combining it with the merino top seemed to make sense. It is making a lovely 'manly' kind of brown/black that I think will be very pretty plied up. I am partway through a *second* sock in some lovely bright Regia yarn that my stepdaughter picked out for me ... I'm using one of Cat Bordhi's New Pathways for Sock Knitters patterns (love that book for socks!) and it looks really nice. The yarn is self striping, but I did the 'rushing rivulets' lace on the top of foot and up the leg, and it looks really good! I was afraid it might look odd with the striping, but it actually worked quite well. Yay! 

I'm starting to think about Christmas gifts to knit for my family - my DH would probably really like a pair of socks and I have some nice thick green yarn that I have in mind for him. I measured his feet some time ago so I can just plug the numbers into the charts at the back of the NPFSK book and get to work - he will never even know that they are for him, he doesn't pay enough attention to what I'm knitting to see that the socks on the needles are too big for me! 

Wonder what a 15 year old boy might like? Oh, I know ... he'd love a Dead Fish Hat. I made one for a friend's little boy and my teenaged son and my younger stepson both thought it was absolutely fabulous. Maybe I'll have to make two! And the little Princess Girl in my house is going to get a sweater for her stuffed bear, I think. Oi, I'd better get knitting!

Stay safe everyone - we've got too much water in some spots, too little in others, and tight finances all around. Knit on with confidence through all crises!

_ETA WIHH, you make me laugh! My DH and Cabin Fever would probably spend the entire time commiserating if we were ever to hang out together! _


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I just wanted to drop in and say HI! to everybody. Glad everybody is safe from fire harm so far, and everybody is having some fun with fibers and busy with Fall chores. Glad to know you landed, Marchie.

My son came yesterday and magically restored my ailing desktop PC (just finished updating stuff today) so now I am back online again, with Windows 7 installed, back in the modern era. :rock: My PC sat at the local repair shop for 3 weeks without them even lifting a finger on it. Makes me so mad... :flame:

I washed up 2 fleeces the other day, and have been busy gathering my Winter food stores from the garden. Son and I dug and sorted 180+ pounds of gourmet taters (for a total of 240.5+ pounds, and yes, I actually weighed them all), and I have been trimming and bagging onions (10-50# sacks), the largest single onion weighed, so far, was 1# 14 oz! Most are over a pound. Also got the massive amount of shallots trimmed and ready for a photo shoot to post on a food forum Honey's on. I grew a 100 row-feet of them. I got a pair of hand shears just for doing alliums, and boy, is it a hand-saver when trimming vast amounts! We are floating in basic foods now. 

Yesterday I also found pole beans on my trellises, they grew up the tall weeds and onto the trellis tops, and beans are hanging everywhere! I thought the whole bean seed-saving thing was a goner this year, but I was wrong! 

I am still knitting on my harf. I had to frog a section back 7 rows to fix a mistake, but I survived! I am really making progress on it, so I can begin another project soon.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Iowalez, what's a harf? Is it a cross between a scarf and a hat?


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear from Pauline again, on the mend.

Prayers for Mamaj and all those in harm's way, Texas fires and NE floods. Maria is aiming for the SE next week, we're watching again.

I've been clearing and digging for my fall planting now that the temps are down to the 80's. I'm about to get back to wooly things again. I got my order of Mary Maxim aloe sock yarn the other day. It's on sale for 1.97 a ball and is very nice. I do love a bargain.

And Marchwind, there's nothing like a couple of happy dogs. So glad you've found home.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Tommyice,

Yes, it is a cross of hat and scarf in one, you guessed right! The pattern I am following is in Lexi Boeger's book on handspinning art yarns, "Intertwined". This harf is by Spincycle Yarns. You might Google that and see if you can see the pattern online.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thank you, it's great to be back!

Marchie, your house is so cute! I hope your move goes well and wish you lots of happiness there.

I haven't been keeping up with the news so I hope everyone is safe from the fires. Will be praying for you all.

Took a look at the KAL. I'm really tempted but can't commit. I've neglected so many things around here while I was sick. Got to try to get on top of everything. I may knit along with you, but on the sidelines.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Wonder what a 15 year old boy might like? Oh, I know ... he'd love a Dead Fish Hat. [/I]


I'd love to see pictures of this frazzle! DD's BF and friends have been wearing some sort of "beard hats" I think - I haven't seen pictures, but sounds hysterical. WIHH - did she do one of those one time? Seems like I remember something like that from the recess of my brain...

I wish we could send some water Texas way - we got 12 inches of rain in the last 2 days, and there's flooding everywhere. We have a river through our basement - the sump pump just can't keep up. 

We had a great crop of black beans going - it's been so wet that they are sprouting inside the pod  I hope some can be salvaged.

Just canned "Fake Pineapple" using zucchini - it's good! My goal for this weekend is to get some fiber out and spin! It's been 2 weeks, and I'm going through withdrawal!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

IowaLez said:


> Hi Tommyice,
> 
> Yes, it is a cross of hat and scarf in one, you guessed right! The pattern I am following is in Lexi Boeger's book on handspinning art yarns, "Intertwined". This harf is by Spincycle Yarns. You might Google that and see if you can see the pattern online.


Thanks. Now I've got one more thing to add to my "to knit list"


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Finally getting to crochet. Working on a market bag in variegated blue peaches & cream. I like the way the colors are coming out.

IowaLez - is that the same thing as a scoodie? There's a couple of crocheted ones that I've liked.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Is anyone else going to the Kitchener-Waterloo Knitters&#8217; Guild Fair today? My daughter and I will be there. I look forward to it every year as the start of the knitting season.

They have about 75 vendors, special speakers, hand-knit fashion shows and much more. i just love the excitement.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sounds fun where is that? Enjoy yourself.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Kitchener-Waterloo is in southern Ontario. The Knitter's fair is the largest in Canada and its only an hour's drive from home for me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay I'm close to Windsor and London. I'll look on a map, maybe I can swing this fiber fair next year or the year after that.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd love to see you there. Christine and I felt our way through all those booths. There were a lot of new ideas and new products, as well as the lovely old ones, beautiful dye work and bargains. We did pass on the huge balls of brilliant yellow or orange yarn for only $3! 

I practiced lots of restraint and only bought a wonderful book on stranded knitting design, 2 balls of yarn I needed to go with some I had for my winter mitten projects and three cards of lovely handcrafted buttons.

It is so good to see the yarns, books and other products in person. Living in the country I am usually restricted to the internet. Up close and touchable is better!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> In fact, this weekend, I will be trying out those DyakCraft interchangeable needles (turns out a friend on ravelry from SD will be there with hers and has offered to allow me to *****-finger them all *I want :teehee so that I can make an informed decision about whether I want to invest in them or not. :teehee:
> 
> LOL!!! I love that expression :hysterical: I grew up with a raccoon as a pet and I can just see those delicate little hands fingering something, lol!
> 
> ...


Today is a day that for me is filled with mixed emotions. I wouldn't have my job, it wouldn't even exist if it hadn't been for the events of 9/11. I am most grateful for my job but sometimes it just takes my breath away. We are showing extra vigilance today and we watch and remember.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like I will be without internet from the 15th - 21st. I'll be able to be on a tiny bit while at work to read and post short replies. I can maybe take my computer to work with me and check after work. 

I just wanted to give you all a heads up.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

_A moderator absence! Who's got the party hats? _


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> _A moderator absence! Who's got the party hats? _


I stuffed 'em behind the computer! Grab one and pass the wine!

Seriously Marchwind, we will miss you. Come back quickly!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This is the one forum where it's actually fun to be moderated.
I think of Marchwind as the schoolmarm.
This is the one place I can participate and dream that I've never left the fourth grade.

There will be a shiny red apple on your desk when you get back. 

(what did we ever do without the yellow guys ?!  )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ha! I haven't left yet  An email I got today is now telling me I won't get computer access until Oct. 10  I called them and told them this was unacceptable :sob: A whole lot of good that did me. So, I'm just going to have to haul my computer around with me until I can get hooked back up.

WIHH can I ask you to do the Oct. FAC for me again, when the time comes, please? If not that's okay I may be able to do it from work. What day is the 1st?

Callie is coming tomorrow to help me move somethings, bless her heart. She is borrowing her DH's truck and heading up here to lend a hand :kissy: Tonight I took the dogs over to the new place with me and I got things moved around so we could get the furniture in.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

AAhh March so sorry your internet is delayed.
I made a huge boo boo last night. Yes I did. Had a small spat with DH on the phone, happened to be passing hobby lobby shortly after. Yep, I pulled in and went straight to the yarn. Spent 50$ :bash: 
I got four huge skiers of that lion brand 100% wool fisherman's yarn (awesome stuff) and enough sock yarn (Patton troy sock yarn) for at least three pairs of socks. And then some random yarn.
have a feather and fan shawl on the needles right now, love the way it is turning out.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchie....it's MY truck. DH drives an Accord.....LOL!!!!

Now Mama.....You're going to have to stop picking fights just so you can buy yarn.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

MamaJ, just make sure one of those pair of sock is for dh. (wink)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

haha Weever! I should, wonder if he wants pink or purple? lol!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> Marchie....it's MY truck. DH drives an Accord.....LOL!!!!
> 
> Now Mama.....You're going to have to stop picking fights just so you can buy yarn.


My DH drove a little Saturn (until son #2 totalled it) for years and I have the Silverado. :grin:

I think I will pick the next fight! ha! DH's can be a pain sometimes. :indif:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sigh. Went in to the quack* (a.k.a. doctor) for shoulder pain. He fixed me up and said "no lifting for a couple of days." Um, yeah. You mean like loading the trailer tomorrow for the fiber festival? How about schlepping all my goods across the campground to set up my booth on Friday? And then doing it all in reverse on Sunday night? 

Goodness, it stinks to be wimpy. 

*no offense to doctors meant; we affectionately call our doc a "quack" due to his unconventional ideas.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh poo Weever that stinks! Where is this fiber fest again? Maybe I can make it for a half day.

Could you get a wagon or a hand cart to cart things with?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Got one, March. Great minds think alike. Fiber fest in West Branch. Google Northern Michigan Lamb & Wool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow that's far away. It looks like it is about 4 hours away. Maybe I won't make a day trip after all. Darn! Well starting next month I will have Friday and Saturday off. I'm hoping to get up there to visit with you either at you place and see your loom and set up and/or visit you at the farmers market. Maybe I can drag Callie along.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

*UPDATE!!!* Okay so I'm in and doing well. Dogs are happy as can be, they have room to run and chase and play. I think the yard is bigger than the living space in the house :goodjob:

I now have a path to the sofa, the kitchen, bedroom and bathroom. The paths are a lot wider than they were too. I have a desk set up, my fibers are all put away and stored nicely on shelves in the basement. I haven't got the tri-loom set up yet. I need to get a space cleared for that soon. I want to make a shawl made for my mom's 85th birthday. I found all of my drop spindles, and straight needles, my Ashford Traddy :bouncy: but I have no clue where my dpns and my circs are :sob: I have so many boxes to look through. I marked them but obviously not well enough. I visited a nice yarn store yesterday so maybe I have a source for more dpns if needed for the KAL.

Work is great! I like the people and I like the airport. But get this; the boss at my old airport I hated so much, the one who was always after me? He quit, just walked out with no word to anyone except another screener who is my friend and giving me first hand info. Wouldn't you know, as soon as I leave because of him he quits :grump: Oh well! I'm waiting to find out all the poop on what's going on.

I got to spin at a harvest festival that was at an interesting place not too far from where I'm living. I think I've posted the link before http://www.tillersinternational.org/ They had a bunch of demos going on that day. Beautiful day for it all too. I'm supposed to go and demo at the Irish Fest on Saturday too, I'll see how I feel after work.

Waiting for the KAL to begin. All of you who think you are interested or who are afraid it is too advanced for you, please try it!! This pattern really isn't that complicated. We are all there to help each other so you don't have to worry. If you are worried about the swap part don't be. I know I wouldn't expect perfection from anyone, not even GAM  I love the process of learning something new with everyone. The giving is fun the getting is nice but it's really about the process. So don't chicken out just try it.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Good to hear such a great update, Marchwind. Too bad about the boss...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, glad you're getting settled in, Marchwind. I hope you continue to get that "at home" feeling soon. 

I'm waiting to hear how the Northern Fiber Festival went! Weever. I hope your shoulder is better....or at least survived. I remembver a Dr putting me on bedrest with 4 little kids in the house! Where was HIS reality check?

I am in PA this weekend at the Mother Earth News Fair - staying with a DD and her DH. It was a great day. I only made it to one class, but did manage to fluff the fleeces of the Wenslydales and Angora goats there. Soooo cute. We head home tomorrow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie that sounds like fun! What was the class you took?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So WIHH who's coming to visit? I miss the wonderful fall weather in MN. The air has such a crisp clear quality to it.

Have a great visit. What ever happened to the MIL's cabin with the tree/s that fell on it this spring?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Callie that sounds like fun! What was the class you took?


We were supposed to learn what foods help prevent disease....but she only mentioned antioxidents...which wasn't quite as exact or simple as I would have liked to have heard - I need to hear things like "blueberries", "kale", etc....antioxidents is a pretty wide field. LOL!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

True but so many foods have antioxidants, like Blueberries and Kale. Remember, greens, oranges, blues, and reds are all full of antioxidants.

Here are a few links that list specific foods
http://www.antioxidants-guide.com/food_high_in_antioxidant.html
http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/news/20040617/antioxidants-found-unexpected-foods
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_antioxidants_in_food


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Goodness. I hope I wasn't supposed to provide a photo-filled extravaganza of a post (a la WIHH) about the NML&WFestival. Cuz I didn't take any photos except of my booth! (where's the facepalm smilie?)

I was chained to my booth quite a bit this weekend, and couldn't have done much more than snap photos in the aisles, anyway. 

It was a great weekend, and I will give a little update later...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:doh: Is that the one Weever? :hysterical: We'd still like to see photos of your booth :goodjob: I'm glad to hear you had a good time. How did the sales go?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I second Marchwind. We want pictures!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Taking down dirty laundry


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

<sigh> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Cyndi)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) It is times like this that I am happy that I am single, seriously  I am sorry you are having to deal with this. it sounds to me like you two need some time apart (or maybe together) and or a good sit down and real talking to each other. Be as honest with him as you are with us here Cyndi. Set the example, and yes you have addressed the issues you have with him but as you said, in a "kidding way". Maybe you need to say it in a serious, respectful and NOT kidding way. If it means that much to you, and it seems to, then why kid about it?

Good luck honey, big hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Just to let you all know, my internet access is really spotty until I can get mine hooked up at home. When I'm at work and I can be on my own computer (like now) I have full access and usually plenty of time to read and reply to stuff. But usually I can only get on for a few minutes at a time and I tend to miss a lot of things. So, if there is something you want me to notice or respond to in particular and I don't, please do not hesitate to send me a PM. I have no problem with someone calling my attention to something.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I hope to get back in here and take part in the forum again in the near future. I don't even really have time to read much today.  I just needed a quick fix.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ahhhh Cyndi. :grouphug:

I so understand how you feel. I think it was just a week or so ago that DH and I had a spat because I was DONE being nice. I put my foot down. It was a stupid argument, he had zero reason to be such a a a well,  jerk. Yeah, I soothed my hurt feelings with 50$ in nice yarn and Starbucks. :help:

So, maybe you should hire someone! oh, heck, don't listen to me, I have knock down drag outs with mine sometimes. But I am hear for you anytime! 

((need some new yarn??:grin)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> It is times like this that I am happy that I am single, seriously


I have already decided, I love my DH, but will never ever jump into this frying pan again. When I become alone again, it will be forever.

(I'm bad for thinking ahead, aren't I?)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

just wanted to post a pic or two of my fiber 'wanderings' I am truely just sorta wandering around on things, except the KAL socks. I am putting more effort into those! lol

First is the Feather and Fan shawl I am knitting. I tried to do this pattern in some blue shetland DK yarn. It just would NOT cooperate. That yarn wants to be something else, and I am not sure what. I really really wanted it to be a shawl for me. Maybe it just wants a different pattern. So, anyway, I cast on with some Paton's lace yarn, it is acrylic/mohair. Nice fuzziness to it, and so soft. I love the halo it has. The yarn seems to work really well with this pattern. No fighting with it yet! 










Then there is the lap loom I found at an estate sale. just playing with it.










Then there is the Katsara Windsor scarf I knit for DD. Need to weave in ends on it. She picked out this cotton yarn with green sparkles in it. I keep debating on blocking or not. Not sure how cotton blocks.










And a dish towel I knit. It took FOREVER for me to knit. lol I am so slow.
I sorta made the pattern up as I went. More or less a seed stitch.










Well, now that we have water in our well again (THANK GOD!) and the drought is backing off, I think I shall wash up some fleece and get back in spinning mode. :grin:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know if I'd make a good sister...... but, from my experience with this sort of thing, tit-for-tat drives the wedge deeper, and patience far outweighs verbal badgering _so far as the relationship goes._

There are times when a man needs some space.
There are times when a man is facing things that short-circuit his attention capacity to all else. 
Above all, for your sake, look to Proverbs 31, et al, and stay on the high road throughout. There is little detail in the day-to-day that holds a candle to the pain of loss when opportunity to exercise the fruits of the Spirit upon your mate are gone forever.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Pics of the fiber festival in the thread marked "Northern Michigan..."


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah, Forerunner, bless you.

Cyndi ... you and/or Paul are 'recycled spouses', IIRC? It all gets even more challenging when you've been accustomed to running your own show (or living in a different kind of home), that's for sure. Not sure I've got much in the way of practical advice - WIHH definitely has good suggestions! ... in our home (we are both recycled spouses as well, and both stubborn and used to running things our way) we've had to take quite some time to figure out how to merge our two lives. Some of what we were keeping separate, we've had to combine, just for the sake of sanity. It's been hard - we had separate piles of mail/bills/etc for ages .. but when I had to take a leave from work for health issues six months ago and the money got tighter and bill-paying required more triage, it got crazy to try to keep it all in two places, so we talked it over and the job is now mine ... everything is filed where I can find it and where, in a pinch, he probably could locate what he was after. (Part of my motivation for that, I admit, was the frightening realization that had my health issues been 'sudden and overwhelming' - like say, I was in a coma in the hospital - I don't know that he could even have *located* the necessary paperwork he'd have needed to get things done, and I knew for sure I couldn't find his if I had need either!) The 'stuff is everywhere' thing can sometimes be solved with designated 'dumping grounds' - we each have 'our chair' and if things are turned up during a cleaning frenzy/end up underfoot somewhere they just get dumped on your chair and you have to deal with them if you wanna sit down.  It can be annoying, but it's actually fairly effective. I know I stopped leaving my stuff on the kitchen table right before dinner after finding it piled on my spinning chair several nights running!

As for the stuff that seems to be a dismissal of all you offer the household ... all I can say there is that I do see how that would be hurtful, but I am guessing that Paul hasn't fully absorbed what that must really feel like. The 'shoe on the other foot' thing is usually the best approach (how would you feel if I <did a similar thing>?) but maybe in the context of the discussion, he's so caught up in the need to soothe your hurt feelings that he hasn't really taken the time to absorb what it is that you said/meant. Men are problem-solvers by nature, and so I think they tend to shortcut to 'calm her down' and bypass 'really listen so this doesn't happen again'.  Not quite sure how best to get his attention on that - in some of my close relationships, writing an email has worked better than having a conversation (each person has time to contemplate and then respond without being overwhelmed by the stimuli of tears and heavy emotional content), but in other relationships, having the conversation at some time-remove from the triggering incident has been better. I'm sure you guys'll figure something out. But I agree with FR - an object lesson might not be the best way to go! Stick with thought experiments, they're easier to back out of! 

MamaJ - I love it that someone else has had yarn that just refuses to cooperate with a chosen pattern. I have had that happen so many times! My mom just laughs and thinks it is really funny that I have to listen to my yarn to tell me what it wants to be, but seriously, sometimes it just will not cooperate with your plans! I am wearing a shawl right now that's out of some yarn that resisted at least five different patterns before agreeing to be 'anything mostly stockinette, but not much lace'. Who knew?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> MamaJ - I love it that someone else has had yarn that just refuses to cooperate with a chosen pattern. I have had that happen so many times! My mom just laughs and thinks it is really funny that I have to listen to my yarn to tell me what it wants to be, but seriously, sometimes it just will not cooperate with your plans! I am wearing a shawl right now that's out of some yarn that resisted at least five different patterns before agreeing to be 'anything mostly stockinette, but not much lace'. Who knew?


I have just recently come to the understanding that yarn has a mind of it's own. :hrm: I am trying to find ways to co-operate with it! lol! My DH laughed a lot on the night I took out all that shawl I was so struggling to knit. I said " this yarn just does NOT want to be this shawl. I must take it out" He really thought I had lost my mind. 

Now, I am wondering.....do fibers spin that way? Maybe I have not got to know the spinning fibers as intimately.... maybe that is why I seem to struggle at times with spinning??????


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes, MamaJ they do spin like that too. Fibers will tell you how they want or don't want to be spun. Sometime down the line you will find some fibers someplace and feel them and know what they want to be, they whisper to you. Remember that fleece they called to me from across a big old poll barn at Shepherd's Harvest? It wants to be a sweater and/or vest. When I get settled more I'll be working with it to make it so.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh my gosh! it's almost like 'being one' with the fiber.... I LOVE it!

sorta gives me a warm fuzzy feeling. I will have a different attitude when spinning now. And that helps me understand how that one spinning experience it all just sorta happened... and the other I had to fight to get that yarn spun. 

I think I had a light bulb moment. :bouncy:

PS... thnx to ya'll for putting up with my slow self and helping me have these light bulb moments!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ that's why we are all here - For those light bulb moments :clap:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I deleted my 'dirty laundry' post. I thank you all for your advice.

What Tim said really hit home. All in all there is so much that Paul 'puts up' with in me and still he stand by me, loves me and always has my back. What is a pound of bacon and a canister of hot chocolate mix when compared to the whole scope of our relationship and marriage?? Certainly nothing for me to get my panties in a twist like I did.

I'm going to blame it on the 'power surges' (hot flashes) & hormones this past week.

Thanks again fiber family for your support. I do love my cyber family.

Back to your regularly scheduled FAC ... 

Which will be a new one tomorrow!!! Sweet!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> MARCI!!! so good to see you = come back!!! We miss you!
> 
> Cyndi - I feel your pain. (hugs to you too)
> 
> ...


what a great advice. if i should ever have trouble with my husband i will come to you first .


----------

